# Maddy- one Year on...FF's support



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi girls

just thought I would bump up this so that we can continue with our support

Jxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Dear Gerry & Kate

I cannot believe that a year has gone by

My heart broke to hear about the ''hate mail''

Maddy..you remain in our thoughts and hearts

   

jxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

always in my thoughts +  

xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Sending postive thought and prayers as always


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Not a day goes past without thinking of you all    

Jennie
  x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Still thinking of you & hoping that one day your beautiful girl will be returned to you.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thinking of you all and always hoping that Madeleine will find her way home...

Will light a candle for Madeleine and for all lost children.

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Still in my thoughts and prayers, I really wish your little girl was home with her Mummy and Daddy where she belongs

Shelley x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I haven't stopped thinking about you Maddie, and hoping that you will be found safe and well soon.

Thinking of all your family. 

C~x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thinking of you Maddy,  you get to give your mummy and daddy big cuddles very soon sweetheart


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I put out a candle for 'light her way home'. (I live in the village.) 
We haven't forgotten and continue to hope.
Much love
Lizi.xxxx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Always thinking of you Maddie and   that you will be returned to you family where you belong.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Only just found this thread.  I lit a candle at 9.15 on saturday night.  I also posted this poem/prayer on the Bring Madeleine Home website.  Would love it if it could somehow get to Madeleine's family.

Missing Children

I pray that God is with all the missing children wherevere they are in the world.
Lord be with the familes of the missing children, let them feel your comforting presence as they try to deal with the empty place at the kitchen table, the toys no longer being played with.
Be with the children who are away from their loving familes, protect them Lord from harm.
Be with the police and authorities searching for the children who are missing, remove the obstacles which need to be moved for the children to be found and returned to their families.
There are so many chilren who are missing, so many hurting families who need to feel the comfort which only God can provide.
A year ago, little Madeleine was taken from her family. Lord be with her family on the first anniversary of her disappearance. Show them your love so that they will be comforted.
I thank You for all the missing children who have been found and returned to their familes, I pray that You are with them as they try to deal with any hurt they suffered while with the people who took them.
I ask this in your glorious name.

Written 30th April 2008.


----------

